# Anyone Near St Louis (Benefit BBQ In Washington MO May 5th)



## kavey (Mar 31, 2012)

We are holding a BBQ on May 5th in the Walmart parking lot in Washington MO for a little boy who has terminal cancer and is trying to gather the money to do his "bucket list".

If anyone is in the St Louis area and wants to attend or help please either let me know or you can go on the facebook page and keep up with everything and let them know.

I am in the process of buying a big trailer mounted smoker but it isnt a sealed deal yet so if it does not go through I will be renting a big trailer mounted smoker from a local butcher. But the more the merrier.. I am thinking it is going to be a huge turnout.. not even sure how to figure out how much meat we will need. Anyone want to guestimate that? ;)

In just two weeks the facebook site has over 300 people joined.... most of them local. I would expect no less than 400 people coming just for this and in the 8 hours or whatever that we are set up there many people just going to walmart will probably stop by for a bite.

I think on top of the trailer mount I will also be bringing along my smoker and just using it for hot dogs all day while I do mostly just pork steaks on the big one.

I am really at a loss here on how to plan this one out. I have had backyard BBQs with 20 or so people and that went over fine but cooking for this many people is certainly going to be more challenging. I imagine I will spend a lot of time between now and then planning exactly how I am going to do this.

So if you got any suggestions I would be happy to hear them.

Also if you got a rough idea on how many pork steaks/hot dogs and maybe hamburgers (if we do those) I will need please give me your guess. I was thinking maybe like 1000 hot dogs but not sure on pork steaks or hamburgers. I am not involved with the sides but it probably wouldnt hurt to take a rough guess at that too.. think they will be doing potato salad, beans and pasta salad.

I will probably show up at like 6AM and start cooking pork steaks and should have a pretty good jump on it... maybe finding a good way to precook those would be better though.. if i end up getting this trailer mount I want I could get started the day before and just warm them at the event rather than trying to cook 300 pork steaks on a rush order.


----------



## kavey (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry.. forgot the facebook info.

Here is the facebook group http://www.facebook.com/groups/137951809666133/141360719325242/#!/groups/137951809666133/

If for some reason that does not work for you you can just search Dawsons Bucket List on facebook.


----------

